# Just passing this wonderful info on..



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Sent to me from a work friend

Interesting slant on things 
AMERICA'S HUNTERS --- 
Pretty Amazing!

The world's largest army... America 's hunters! 
I had never thought about 
this...

A blogger added up the deer license sales in just a 
handful of states and 
arrived at a striking 
conclusion:
There were over 600,000 hunters 
this season in the state of Wisconsin . 
Allow me to restate that number: 
600,000

Over the last several months, 
Wisconsin's hunters became the eighth largest army in 
the world.

More men under arms than in Iran .

More than France and Germany combined.

These men deployed to 
the woods of a single American state, Wisconsin , to hunt with 
firearms, and no one was killed.

That number pales in comparison to the 750,000 who hunted the woods of Pennsylvania and 
Michigan's 700,000 hunters, 
all of whom have now returned home safely. 
Toss in a quarter million hunters 
in West Virginia and it literally establishes the fact that the 
hunters of those four states alone 
would comprise the largest army in the world. 
And then add in the total number of hunters in the other 46 states. 
It's millions more.

The point?

America will forever be safe 
from foreign invasion with that 
kind of home-grown firepower.

Hunting... 
it's not just a way to fill the freezer. It's a matter of national 
security.

***************************************
That's why all enemies, 
foreign and domestic, 
want to see us 
disarmed.

Food for thought, 
when next we consider gun control. 

Overall it's true, 
so if we disregard some assumptions that hunters 
don't possess the same skills as soldiers, the question 
would still remain... 
What army of 2 million would want to face 30, 40, 50 million armed citizens???


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats what Im talking about,I love it bring them on!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

God bless America!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To what army want face the hunters. My best bet be the Salvation army and if every one those hunters drop 1 buck in there red kettle what day that be here on earth as in heaven. LOL Merry Christmas to all fron the joker


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Eriesteamer said:


> To what army want face the hunters. My best bet be the Salvation army and if every one those hunters drop 1 buck in there red kettle what day that be here on earth as in heaven. LOL Merry Christmas to all fron the joker


hey eriedude you have a great idea. i have already put my annual donation in the little red bucket. but i am willing to put one more dollar in the little red pot. now that you,ve had the idea how many of you are willing to just go out and drop 1 buck in the pot to help out the salvation army??

i,ll go today and put 1 more buck in the pot. now how many more of you are willing to do this over the next couple of days?? its 1 buck that put together with many more can bring alot of christmas cheer to many needy people.

we hunters and fishermen are all just an army of one, but put us together and we could really make a difference. you,ll never miss 1 buck, and if you would then you can skip the donation. but the rest of us can spare 1 buck. i will spend that much on one soda or one cup of coffee. so who,s in?? you dont even have to answer that on here. just answer it to yourself.

merry christmas to you all, and a very fishy new year,LOL.
sherman


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a pocket full of change. I'll drop it in the bucket today. Merry Christmas


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

And I'll bet that 90% of those hunters will take up arms if this country were invaded. Have to keep the hunting tradition alive!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I was watching apocalypse tv with the kids last night and they said that they were only worried about warfare. I experienced a large since of pride while explaining to them that our nation would NEVER be successfully invaded due to the overwhelming amount of firearms out citizens own. They should worry about the milky way swallowing or galaxy and that is why dad went to costco and bought all the toilet paper.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

There was a somewhat famous quote by a Chinese General from some years back that indicates the foolishness of an invasion of America due to private gun ownership and the impossible resistance that the well armed citizens would provide.
I cannot remember who it was but I'm glad that it rings truth and the other world powers are aware of it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

[ our nation would NEVER be successfully invaded due to the otheverwhelming amount of firearms out citizens own. paper.posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

..right...no one would ever be smart enough to hijack planes and crash them into buildings killing thousands of people..im pretty sure that was a successful invasion..sorry to be a negative nancy on the thread


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> [ our nation would NEVER be successfully invaded due to the otheverwhelming amount of firearms out citizens own. paper.posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


..right...no one would ever be smart enough to hijack planes and crash them into buildings killing thousands of people..im pretty sure that was a successful invasion..sorry to be a negative nancy on the thread[/QUOTE]

Look up the definition of war time invasion... Educate yourself before you vomit verbal ignorance all over the internet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im not gonna argue man...if you think the only way someone is gonna invade this country is on the ground with weapons...youre high


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> im not gonna argue man...if you think the only way someone is gonna invade this country is on the ground with weapons...youre high


I'm not gonna argue either, I wish there was a sarcasm font on my phone... Text often translate more literally than intended. Apologies for the harsh translation was intended as some what sarcastic. But F.Y.I.

in&#183;va&#183;sion /invZHn/

Noun 1. An incursion by a large number of people or things into a place or sphere of activity. 2. An instance of invading a country or region with an armed force. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Lets also add that is hunters. It does not include the countless other numbers of citizens that do not hunt and own guns for recreational shooting, selft defence, etc.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe that it was actually a Japanese general during WW 2 that said the US could not be successfully invaded because of all the guns in private ownership. That was back when an invasion was a real possibility.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I dont call it a sucessfull invasion if they were so smart they would have had 20 planes I some times wonder had many of those little p---ys wimped out.This type of talk boiles my blood.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

bdawg said:


> I believe that it was actually a Japanese general during WW 2 that said the US could not be successfully invaded because of all the guns in private ownership. That was back when an invasion was a real possibility.


I believe you are right, Sir, thank you for the correction.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

bdawg said:


> I believe that it was actually a Japanese general during WW 2 that said the US could not be successfully invaded because of all the guns in private ownership. That was back when an invasion was a real possibility.


I believe a portion of the quote was "there would be a gun waiting behind every blade of grass."? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I believe that it was actually a Japanese general during WW 2 that said the US could not be successfully invaded because of all the guns in private ownership. That was back when an invasion was a real possibility.


Japanese spy who was traveling the U.S. taking pictures and trying to figure out the best way to bring the U.S. into WWII. They felt they could defeat the U.S. military, but not the American people. That's a very strong statement from one of the biggest world powers of the time. They opted to attack pearl harbor and run like hell knowing the military would be following. Once away from U.S. soil, the American people were no longer considered a threat... until the enlistment rate quadrupled....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Japanese spy who was traveling the U.S. taking pictures and trying to figure out the best way to bring the U.S. into WWII. They felt they could defeat the U.S. military, but not the American people. That's a very strong statement from one of the biggest world powers of the time. They opted to attack pearl harbor and run like hell knowing the military would be following. Once away from U.S. soil, the American people were no longer considered a threat... until the enlistment rate quadrupled....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And the manhattan project 

BA BOOOOOM!!!!!!

Oppenheimer's deadly toys.........


----------

